# Enlever Bing de Chrome



## Pat1763 (18 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai récemment mis à jour le lecteur DIVX, en validant (comme à ma - mauvaise - habitude) toutes les options proposées sans vraiment les lire... Et manifestement, l'une d'entre elles devait être de faire de Bing mon moteur de recherche par défaut. :rose:

Du coup, à chaque fois que j'ouvre Chrome, ou même simplement un onglet sous Chrome, l'adresse suivante s'affiche dans la barre d'adresses URL 

http://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3296477&searchsource=69&CUI=MC03277820853717020&UM=2&lay=1

Je ne suis pas parvenu à l'enlever en utilisant l'option paramètres / recherche / Moteurs de recherche ou pourtant j'ai supprimé toute référence à Bing et à Conduit...

Y-a-t'il une méthode simple pour virer une bonne fois pour toute Bing ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## edd72 (18 Mai 2013)

Ouais enfin CONDUIT.COM n'appartient pas à Microsoft (Bing est une marque Microsoft) mais à:
_Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:       *Yosef, Maayan* 
Conduit Ltd       ATTN CONDUIT.COM       care of Network Solutions       
PO Box 459       Drums, PA 18222       US       570-708-8780_

Je doute fortement que ça ait été installé par l'installation du plugin Divx...

Enfin bon, c'est lié à une Toolbar: http://toolbar.conduit.com/Showcase/toolbar-showcase.aspx

Désinstalles la Toolbar.



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Bing, Chrome, il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Pat1763 (18 Mai 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Ouais enfin CONDUIT.COM n'appartient pas à Microsoft (Bing est une marque Microsoft) mais à:
> _Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:       *Yosef, Maayan*
> Conduit Ltd       ATTN CONDUIT.COM       care of Network Solutions
> PO Box 459       Drums, PA 18222       US       570-708-8780_
> ...



Je pense que si, car les deux phénomènes (prise de contrôle par Bing + adresse URL sont apparues simultanément... 



> Enfin bon, c'est lié à une Toolbar: http://toolbar.conduit.com/Showcase/toolbar-showcase.aspx
> 
> Désinstalles la Toolbar.



La toolbar en elle-même n'a pas changée. L'adresse URL comprenant Conduit s'insère dans la barre d'adresse URL de Chrome, sans que quoi que ce soit d'apparent ait changé par ailleurs...



> _Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
> *Bing, Chrome, il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!
> 
> Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*



Désolé, j'avais hésité, et ayant constaté en regardant les suhets que "Internet et Réseau" semblait davantage concerner le hardware que le software, j'ai pris la mauvaise décision... :rose:


----------



## Pat1763 (23 Mai 2013)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une suggestion de ce que je peux faire pour retirer cette mainmise de Bing sur Chrome ? :rose:

Merci d'avance !


----------



## L-Laurent (6 Juin 2013)

Même soucis, et c'est bien DIVX Player qui a fait ça

Bing prend la place de google dans les moteurs de recherche et c'est facilement modifiable.

Mais là ou ça pose un réel soucis est que BING s'installe dans Chrome à la place de la page des onglets, et impossible detrouver comment revenir à la page présentant ses onglets....


Je viens de réussir à modifier en enlevant l'extension video qui s'est installer dans chrome lors de l'installation de DIVX player...OUF


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2013)

je ne savais même pas que DIVX pour Mac existait en encore
ça sert encore ce truc ?


----------



## L-Laurent (6 Juin 2013)

Ca sert à lire les divx fourni avec certains Blue-ray et protégé


----------



## ValentinH (6 Juin 2013)

Avant tout, mon Mac est en anglais et je ne suis pas sûr de la traduction des divers menu de Chrome, mais ça doit être à peu prêt ça.

Commence par supprimer l'extension Conduit :

Menu (les 3 barres)
Paramètres > Extensions
Supprime celle qui concerne Conduit (la petite poubelle)

Après reconfigure t'a page d'accueil et ton moteur de recherche par défaut.

Ensuite toujours dans Paramètres :

Paramètres > Settings(/paramètres/configuration)
Gérer les moteurs de recherche (Manage search engine)
Dans Autre moteurs de recherches (other search engines) tu ajoutes les valeurs ci-dessous, et tu définis ce moteur de recherche par défaut
Google​google.fr​
```
{google:baseURL}search?q=%s&{google:RLZ}{google:originalQueryForSuggestion}{google:assistedQueryStats}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:searchClient}{google:sourceId}{google:instantExtendedEnabledParameter}ie={inputEncoding}
```


----------



## higashi-izu (9 Juin 2013)

Aller dans Chrome/préférence/ dans l'onglet Paramètre qui s'ouvre aller dans Extension (à gauche) et supprimer la ou les extensions suspectes ou qui ne servent à rien. Bing est l'une d'elles. Et tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## Capoblanco (11 Juin 2013)

ValentinH a dit:


> Avant tout, mon Mac est en anglais et je ne suis pas sûr de la traduction des divers menu de Chrome, mais ça doit être à peu prêt ça.
> 
> Commence par supprimer l'extension Conduit :
> 
> ...



Nickel! Merci!


----------



## seeuclose2sound (2 Octobre 2013)

higashi-izu a dit:


> Aller dans Chrome/préférence/ dans l'onglet Paramètre qui s'ouvre aller dans Extension (à gauche) et supprimer la ou les extensions suspectes ou qui ne servent à rien. Bing est l'une d'elles. Et tout rentre dans l'ordre.




l'extention nuisible en question est nommée << Search New Tab >> (son icone est neutre, gris, et représenté d'une pièce de puzzle - comme bien de nombreuses autres extentions inutiles et polluantes)



voilà donc ma petite contribution pour vous aider à faire disparaitre ce minable sur vos ouvertures de nouveaux onglets (N.B. veillez à ce que google ait la mention ''par défaut'', pour ce faire, Option > Paramètres > Recherche > Gérer les moteurs de recherches > ....        ---> pour ma part, je n'y laisse seulement google et vais assez régulièrement supprimer tout autre moteur. De toutes manières, sachez que la liste se remplira des moteurs de recherches propres aux sites que vous utilisez - ex: youtube, etc etc - et ce, à compter de chaque 1ères recherche que vous lancerez sur ces sites !!!)

j'espère que vous pourrez apprécier comme moi, l'efficacité de ce remède...
si cela ne se règle pas par ces recommandations de directives à suivre, je me vois contraint de vous encourager à réitérer vos recherches en usant des plus clairs et des plus rigoureux détails dans les énoncés de vos problèmes... car rien n'est insolvable en terme d'informatique.... croyez moi !!


----------

